# wer kennt Bad Münster am Stein?



## müsing (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
bin in ein paar Tagen in Bad Münster am Stein und weiß nicht, ob ich eher mein MTB oder mein Crossrad mitnehmen soll. 

Kennt jemand die Gegend und kann mir zu dem Ort und der Umgebung etwas sagen? 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Blapper_66 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hy,

Bad Münster ist ein Kurort,also abends nicht viel los,wenn dann eher in Bad Kreuznach,in die Altstadt an der Nahe...

Thema Bike,kommt drauf an was du fahren willst,eher flach,reicht das Crossrad,gibt schöne Strecken an der Nahe..

Bad Münster am Stein heißt es ja,es gibt auch ein paar schöne Mtb Strecken,wirst du schon sehen,wenn du da bist,auch mit ein paar schönen Trails und Hm,an der Tanke gibt es ausreichend Karten aus der Gegend,ich persönlich würde das MtB bevorzugen.Ist eine sehr schöne Gegend dort,dann viel Spaß!!!

Gruß
Blapper_66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (2. Oktober 2007)

danke schon mal für die Info


----------



## Deleted 47366 (2. Oktober 2007)

mountainbike!

schöne trails auf beiden seiten der nahe im wald.... teils anspruchsvoll (stufen, enge serpentinen).

stichwort: 
- rotenfels: höchste freistehende steilwand in europa?! die sieht man wenn man dort ist  man kann direkt oben an der kante entlang biken. wie kommt man hin: fahr die straße hoch zum fernsehturm. von oben herab  gibt es einen (mehrere ^^) schönen trail(s) in richtung bad kreuznach. dazu musste einfach oben die kante in richtung kreuznach fahren. da sieht man den einstieg schon...

- andere seite der nahe (im vergleich zu rotenfels): stichwort planetarium. dort sind zahlreiche trails/ wanderwege mit toller aussicht richtung bad kreuznach. frag ggf. mal nach dem "gansweg". der endet beim "fährmann" ^^

- als einstieg vllt noch: freibad ad kreuznach (salinenpark). von dort den emil-jakob-weg nehmen. von dort gehts hoch in richtung planetarium.

zugegebener maßen nicht die besten beschreibungen. aber sonst wirds zu lang... aber zumind haste jetzt paar stichwort. da kann man dann passanten fragen. allgemein gilt vllt: die wälder dort sind nicht groß. also fahr frei schnautze. verirren wird man sich sicher nicht. viel spaß!


----------



## Marco_Rohr (3. Oktober 2007)

Sieh dir diesen Tour-Vorschlag mal an:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/39/singletrail-tour

Ein anderer guter Tipp ist der legendäre "Schatz im Silbersee":
http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=74&Itemid=28

Was besseres, als die Trails rund um Bad Münster und Bad Kreuznach kann dir als Biker gar nicht passieren! Das hat teilweise Garda-Feeling.


----------



## müsing (3. Oktober 2007)

Super! Danke Euch. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es sein wird.


----------

